
Python has turtle built into it - mathgladiator
http://pastebin.com/7x7SjcTS
======
dalke
There are a couple of books in German for teaching Python using the turtle
module. One of the authors presented at a EuroPython conference some years
back, to argue for some updates to the module for better usability. Turns out
that a lot of schools lock down the hardware, so putting the basics in Python
itself make it easier to get the school IT to set it up - "install Python"
rather than "install Python plus learn how to install Python packages."

------
mathgladiator
I was helping out at a coder dojo, and it's typically scratch. I was helping a
kid with his code in batch (I can't make this up, he was writing a simple game
in batch). In talking with him, I mentioned that python would be a good next
step. He indicated he installed python, but didn't know how to use it.

I showed him how to run it, and then I showed him turtle. His mind was blown,
and that's all he did for the rest of the time.

